# Animal Kingdom Lodge questions



## Serina (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Disney Fans: Does anyone know the options offered for transportation from Animal Kingdom Lodge to Animal Kingdom? I'm assuming the Disney bus - is there any other way to get there other than driving our car? Thanks.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 26, 2012)

Serina said:


> Hi Disney Fans: Does anyone know the options offered for transportation from Animal Kingdom Lodge to Animal Kingdom? I'm assuming the Disney bus - is there any other way to get there other than driving our car? Thanks.



bus and car are the only options.


----------



## Serina (Jul 26, 2012)

Thought so - thanks!


----------



## RachelR (Aug 7, 2012)

The bus ride is very short, as it is so close.  It also has the themed music!!   Love the AK/AKL and AKV music!!


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, take the shuttle bus...it's not very far.


----------



## tlwmkw (Aug 7, 2012)

Short trip to Animal Kingdom but long trip to rest of WDW- be aware that you may get trapped in other parts of the kingdom if you are moving around late at night and since the shuttles don't go hotel to hotel (or dvc to dvc) you have to take multiple different shuttles to get where you want to go.  We found it a bit of a problem and resorted to taxis sometimes in the evening.

tlwmkw


----------

